# redid tank but need some ideas



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

ok well i did have some bamboo in the tank but was told it would die so i took it out put in a bubble wound and add two old plants i had left over from my other two betta tanks. i still tying to get ideas the way the background is im thinking of just taking out the two plants but idk what do you think?:betta:


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful tank would be perfect with a nice amazon sword ;p give the betta a resting spot as well.


----------

